# Kde 4 in italiano ?

## lsegalla

Per avere kde 4 in italiano c'è un pacchetto da installare come era nel vecchio kde 3.5 quello che si chiamava mi pare kde-base-i18n (o una cosa del genere?)

non ho trovat nulla al momento con eix, emerge e google...

----------

## Scen

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

(traduzione in corso  :Razz:  )

----------

## lsegalla

La faccia nel vento, il ferro nel braccio, ti guardi d'intorno con gli occhi di ghiaccio, non senti dolore con lo sguardo nel sole, scen scen sceeeeeen!!

io con exi trovavo installata questa kde-base/kde-i18n (che è del kde 3) mentre ora serve installare emerge kde-l10n (c'è la L al posto della I)

Mi resta solo il problema di migrare un po' di dati, magari ci sarà scritto nella guida, finora ho fatto quanto segue, un po' a naso, tanto alla fine mi par di capire che le cose da far son sempre le stesse... io scrivo quel che fo così in caso mi tirate le orecchie oppure lasciamo sta roba per qualche niubbo (sempre se non son io l'unico, ahaha)

KNOTES

copiato il contenuto di /home/luca/.kde3.5/share/apps/knotes in /home/luca/.kde4/share/apps/knotes

AKREGATOR

copiato il contenuto di /home/luca/.kde3.5/share/apps/akregator in /home/luca/.kde4/share/apps/akregator

KORGANIZER

copiato il contenuto di /home/luca/.kde3.5/share/apps/korganizer in /home/luca/.kde4/share/apps/korganizer

Poi mi spazzolerò la guida alla ricerca di qualcosa che mi possa essere utile ancora...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml
> 
> (traduzione in corso  )

 

Ma già l'originale non è un po' vecchio?

KDE4 è "stabile" solo da ottobre?

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma già l'originale non è un po' vecchio?

 

Assolutamente no  :Razz: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> KDE4 è "stabile" solo da ottobre?

 

Ya:

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/kde-base/kde-meta/ChangeLog?view=markup

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 18 Oct 2009; Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> kde-meta-4.3.1.ebuild:
> 
>   x86 stable, bug #287697
> ...

 

----------

## bandreabis

Scusa, ho messo un ? di troppo.

Volevo dire che il documento è di giugno  ma kde4 è stabile solo da ottobre.

E mi chiedevo se non fosse da aggiornare prima di tradurlo.

In ogni caso mi hai già risposto.   :Razz: 

EDIT: dove posso chiedere di aggiornare delle guide obsolete? Su bugs?

Per esempio la guida sul bluetooth parla ancora di kdebluetooth che è stato sostituito da kbluetooth (che trovo funzionare malino).

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Volevo dire che il documento è di giugno  ma kde4 è stabile solo da ottobre.

 

nightmorph si è dimenticato di aggiornare la data del documento, nell'ultimo aggiornamento

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo/xml/htdocs/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml?r1=1.39&r2=1.40

-_-

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT: dove posso chiedere di aggiornare delle guide obsolete? Su bugs?
> 
> Per esempio la guida sul bluetooth parla ancora di kdebluetooth che è stato sostituito da kbluetooth (che trovo funzionare malino).

 

Tutti i bug aperti riguardanti la documentazione sono questi.

Se nessuno corrisponde alla segnalazione che vuoi fare tu, aprine uno di nuovo (scrivi in Inglese, eh?  :Razz:  )

----------

## lsegalla

Beh, dai non è mica male, personalizzandolo un po' è proprio bello e anche comodo.

Anche se non riesco ancora a passargli le credenziali per sfogliarmi la mia rete (e mi serve un tantino caspitazza...)

----------

